# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تصويتكم يهمنا(مشاركة جماعة انوار محمد ص بسنابس في مهرجان الجش)

## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليكم 
هنا تغطية لمشاركة جماعة انوار محمد ص بسنابس في مهرجان بادر الى طريق التائبين في الأربعين بالجش 
نتمنى منكم التصويت لأجمل رسمه في نظركم 
وذلك لتكريم صاحب اجمل رسمة 
موفقين
كل رسمه واسم صاحبها عليها 
نتمنى منكم التصويت 




مرتضى محمد الضامن 5سنوات


مريم عادل الخباز5سنوات


مريم زكي الضامن5 سنوات

احمد علي التركي 5سنوات


زينب يونس عليوات7 سنوات


فاطمة حماد 8 سنوات1

2

3

4

فاطمة عبد الله الصفار 8 سنوات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بتول عيسى الضامن..8 سنوات

دعاء عادل الخباز9 سنوات

فاطمة شطي

غدير احمد شعبان10سنوات

2

جنان زكي الضامن10سنوات

رفاه يونس عليوات10سنوات

غدير عباس البحار10سنوات

حسين عيسى الضامن10سنوات

بيان عباس القلاف

نور جليح

----------


## ward roza <3

احلى صورة جنان زكي الضامن


سلمت يدى الناقلة عفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دعاء عادل الخباز9سنوات


علي عيسى الضامن 12 سنة 

هدى محمد وحيد 13سنة

مصطفى محمد13سنة

زينب جعفر الزوري14سنة 

2

خلود رضي السالم14سنة

2
 
3

جواد علي التركي14سنة

زهراء عبدالله الضامن 14سنة

الفراش الفاطمي 14سنة

زينب القلاف

عفاف الهدى

هدى العفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حب ال محمد موفقه غناتي ومشكورة للتصويت

ننتظر بقية الأصوات من الجماعة

----------


## ward roza <3

وعجبتني زهراء عبدالله الضامن سلمت يداش ويداها غناتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي خيو حب ال محمد 
للتصويت

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*

السلام عليكم

معلمتي عفاف

وجدت صعوبه في التصويت امن امس واني احاول

مافي بالموضوع تصويت مالقيت

شيفا اصوت

اتضر ردش معلمتي


لو اكتفي بس ابدكر الصوره اللي عجبتني ؟


بنتضارش معلمه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا انونه حبيبتي

غناتي اكتبي اسم صاحبة الرسمة هنا واجمع الأصوات

بانتظارش

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


ابصراحه لما شفت الصور أمس

أخدت تركيز طويل عليهن

صعبه الإختيار

كلهن حليوين

وأنامل هالصغار البراعم تستحق التقبيل على هالإبداع

بجد إبدااااع

بغيت - تعصـّـبـا ً - أختار رسمة الصغيرة هدى  :.^_^:. تهيء تهيء

لكن بالنهاية كانت في رسمه إستقريت عليها 

بأنها الأجمل صراحه

وهي

رسمة البرعم الصغير مصطفى محمد

لكن اعود وأقول كلهن كلهن فن في فن

ما شاء الله

وتحياتي الش امعلمه للإهتمام بهكذا أنشطه

انتي دينيه وشعبيه  :.^_^:.

و

وصبحش الله بالخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي انون عالتصويت 
وراح يحتسب صوت لكل من هدى وحيد ومصطفى محمد
لأن هدى رسمت وتعبت من خيالها بينما اصطيف شف الرسمة

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله مآ شآء الله..

<<سلآم عليكم في البدآية  :toung: ..

برآعم منهم من يمتلك موهبة مقآرنة بعمرهـ..

منهم من يمتلك أفكآر مذهلة لكن طريقة مسكه للقلم تقلل من روعة الفكرهـ..

وأحس ان التصويت مو بالعدل.. :wacko: 

منهم بعمر 5 سنوآت ومنهم 14 سنة,, :weird: 

أحس الفآرق كبير وبالتأكيد طريقة مسكـ القلم ليها رونق خآص وبها يتكون جمآل الرسمهـ..

والأكبر مع الممآرسة بيكون أفضل...

 :huh: 

هذي وجهة نظري محدودة التفكير..<أتمنى تتقبلوها بروح ريآضية-سلسة-.. :amuse: 

في النهآية..

عجبتني عدة رسومآت..

عندنا الفنآنة رفآه و هدى وحيد و علي الضآمن وجنآن ومريم الضآمن وزينب القلآف وآخيرا (( زهرآء الضآمن ))

أنا أصوت لزهرآء<< اذا كآنت الرسمه من خيآل أو نظر دون شف فهي مبدعة..

 :bigsmile: 

..أتمنى أني عدلت بين الفنآنين..

وصلي سلآمي لكل جمآعة أنوآر محمد..

تحيآتي
.
.
.
SH

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات عفاف غناتي
الصراحة مرة حيرة لان فيه كتيرين رسوماتهم مرة روعة
والواحد يحتار وين يختار
والصراحة راح احط اكثر من اسم
لان جد رسوماتهم ابداع
على السن الصغير حتى لو كانت شف ..
جنان زكي الضامن .
نور علي .
هدى محمد وحيد .
زينب القلاف .
الله يعطيكِ العافية عفاف على التغطية ..
وبالتوفيق للجميع يارب ..

----------


## أموله

ككلهم حلوين !ّ
يسّلمو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكروا حبايبي على التصويت 

نرحب بأصواتكم

فعلا زهراء الضامن ومصطفى محمد شف 

والبقية رسم

----------


## عطور

رفاه يونس عليوات

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

صباح الخير اجمل رسمتين شفتهم الي هدى العفاف وعفاف الهدى 
صراحة فنا نة وابداع

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..

صور كثيره وكلهم عجبوني ..

قلت اصوت لزهراء الضامن ..

يسلموا عفاف ..

لآعدمناك ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اصوت الى جنان ورفاه ونور جليح وخلود آل سالم وجواد التركي و زينب القلاف وعفاف الهدى وهدى العفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بالأصوات 

موفقين جميع 

اما اني فأصوت الى 

علي عيسى الضامن

هدى العفاف

دعاء الخباز 

خلود ال سالم

هدى وحيد
واخيرا اصوت لنفسي 
عاجبتني رسمتي كثيرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نور المحبة 

اعطتني الأسماء الي اتصوت اليها 
وهي 

زهراء الضامن
رفاه عليوات
هدى وحيد
عفاف الهدى 

مشكورة غناتي للتصويت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جيتكم بتصويت شفايف وردية 

نور جليح
جنان الضامن 
مريم الضامن
فاطمة حماد
مرتضى الضامن
علي الضامن
زينب القلاف 
عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حب ال محمد
انين
شبل الطفوف
همس الصمت
عطور
حفيدة الرسول
mikage
الفراش الفاطمي
عفاف الهدى
نور المحبة 
شفايف وردية 

شكرا لتصويتكم 

اموله شكرا لمرورش هنا

اتمنى اشوف اصوات جديده غدا ستحصى الأصوات 
عشان الثلاثاء اعلان النتايج

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احصائية شبكة الناصرة الى الآن 
ونطمح في المزيد من الأصوات 

جنان الضامن...........5 اصوات
زهراء الضامن .........4 اصوات
هدى وحيد............5اصوات
مصطفى محمد......صوت واحد
رفاه عليوات.........4 اصوات
علي الضامن........3 اصوات
مريم الضامن .........صوتين
زينب القلاف..........3اصوات
نور جليح..............3 اصوات
هدى العفاف.........3 اصوات
عفاف الهدى........5 اصوات
خلود ال سالم.......صوتين
جواد التركي ........صوت واحد
دعاء الخباز.........صوت واحد
فاطمة ال حماد....صوت واحد
مرتضى الضامن .....صوت واحد

تعادلت  بخمس اصوات كلا من
 جنان الضامن 
هدى وحيد
وعفاف الهدى


 بالتوفيق للجميع 
ننتظر اصوات جديدة 
على حب النبي يا جماعة

----------


## هدى العفاف

بصراحه ياصديقتي كلهم حليوين 
واصوت الى 
- علي عيسى الضامن لأنها معبرة  
- و اصوت لعفاف الهدى ( توني ادري انش فنانه ) 
- وفاطمة الصفار 


واختي بتصوت الى هدى العفاف (واسطه بعد ماحد يقدر يتكلم خخخخخ) 
ولفاطمة الصفار  

- وبت اختي الصغيرة تصوت لنفسها هااهاها 
ويش نسوي ماعندها واسطه قوية خخخ 

و الى فاطمة الصفار  
و تصوت لجنان الضامن 
وبعد تصوت الى هدى العفاف ( واسطة بقوه) 
وسلامتش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اختي ام محمد صوتت الى 
جنان الضامن
هدى العفاف
زهراء الضامن

----------


## رحيق العسل

((بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ))
بصراحة تامه معرفة اصوت كلهم كلهم حلوين حتى البراعم الصغار رسمهم واجد حلو وحبيت أصوت إلى براعم أنوار محمد ((ص)) وهم :
عفاف الهدى                 هدى العفاف 
جواد التركي                 خلود آلسالم 
زينب القلاف                 رقية الضامن 
زهراء الضامن               هدى وحيد 
نور جليح                     رفاه عليوات 
غدير البحار                 زينب عليوات 

هذه أسماء البراعم الذين أعجبني رسمهم ودقتهم في الرسم والباقي أيضاً 
         أتمنى لكم التوفيقــ...

----------


## آهات حنونه

علي عيسى الضامن

هدى محمد وحيد

زهراء عبدالله الضامن

عفاف الهدى

احترت ابداعات كثير رائعه...تسلم الايادي

بس ادا بس اسم تختارون اختار علي عيسى الضامن

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
*اني عجبتني صوره مريم عادل الخباز بجد صوره معبره وله معنى كبييييير جدااا في القلب*
*على صغر سنها الا انها مبدعه بجد*
*الله يخليها ويستر عليها يارب*
*موفقيييين لكل خير وصلاح*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 
ماشاء الله....جد ابداع ...وجدان حُسيني سكن ارواحهم....فأنتجوا وابدعوا ....!! 

هنيئاً لهم.......ولمعلميهم.....هنيئاً لاحتضان الزهراء لقلوبهم وضمها لأيديهم الطاهرة ... 




اعتذر....لاأستطيع حرمان أحد تلك الأنامل من صوتي .....فكلهم حُسينيون...وكلهم يستحقوون.. 
كُلي هبة للحسين ....فلن اكتفي بصوتي لخدام الحسين ...ولهم مني الدعاء... 
اصوت للجميع...ممكن..!! 

اسأل الله أن يحفظهم ..ويبقى اسم الحسين وذكره ...مدفون بأفئدتهم....دنيا وآخرة ... 



الغالية عفاف.....جُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى على كل جهد بخدمة سيد الشهداء صلوات الله وسلامه عليه... 
بارك الله بروحك الموالية .. 

موفقين جميعاً ببركات النور.. 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين جميع للتصويت 

تم اعلان الفائز
وطبعا اني حظيت بأعلى اصوات وبدووووووووون منافس 

المركز الثاني 
جنان الضامن
خلود ال سالم

المركز الثالث  
هدى وحيد
هدى العفاف

المركز الرابع
علي الضامن
نور جليح
زينب القلاف

المركز الخامس
زهراء الضامن

المركز السادس
رفاه عليوات

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تم اللطش

----------

